# Cats: Film floppt, bekommt nach Kinostart neue CGI-Effekte



## Darkmoon76 (23. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cats: Film floppt, bekommt nach Kinostart neue CGI-Effekte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Cats: Film floppt, bekommt nach Kinostart neue CGI-Effekte*


----------



## Crashingbear (23. Dezember 2019)

Und das passiert, wenn man krampfhaft und um jeden Preis das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen will und deshalb Dinge unfertig auf den Markt schmeisst. Ich hoffe, das wird nicht Mode wie aufm PC.... Ich sehs schon kommen, alle 2 Tage gibts den selben Film mit neuen Erweiterungen, damit Du auch ja nochmal ins Kino gehst (Ich sag nur der neue Avenger). Muss Ich also da auch bald auf die "MotY" (Movie of the Year) Fassung warten, weil nur die komplett ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Dezember 2019)

Crashingbear schrieb:


> Und das passiert, wenn man krampfhaft und um jeden Preis das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen will und deshalb Dinge unfertig auf den Markt schmeisst. Ich hoffe, das wird nicht Mode wie aufm PC.... Ich sehs schon kommen, alle 2 Tage gibts den selben Film mit neuen Erweiterungen, damit Du auch ja nochmal ins Kino gehst (Ich sag nur der neue Avenger). Muss Ich also da auch bald auf die "MotY" (Movie of the Year) Fassung warten, weil nur die komplett ist.


Naja, es ist schon fragwürdig ob CGI soweit ist das die alles in so kurzer Zeit verbessern können.
Da fragt man sich doch warum Filme zig Monate im Postprozessing zubringen. 

Ich finde den Film ohnehin befremdlich, wenn schon hätten sie etwas a la König der Löwen mit aufrecht gehenden und teilangezogenen Tieren bringen sollen, so würde ich mir endlos häufiger das Musical angucken als nur einmal den Film.

Hier schlägt einfach nur das Uncanny Valley zu wie eine H-Bombe !


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Dezember 2019)

Warum einen schimmeligen Kuchen nochmal mit Fondant übergießen?^^


----------



## HandsomeLoris (23. Dezember 2019)

Was ich bis jetzt so mitbekommen habe, ist die fast komplett fehlende Story ein grosses Problem; es wird halt einfach ein Lied nach dem anderen abgespult und gegen Ende gibt es noch ein wenig Handlung. Da wird besseres CGI wohl auch nicht mehr viel reissen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2019)

weiß nicht ob der Film groß zu retten ist, fand beide Trailer schon ziemlich ... seltsam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2019)

Sollen sich das Geld sparen, dieser Mega-Flop wird auch mit verbesserten Effekten nicht zu retten sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2019)

Bester Horrorfilm des Jahres. Sorry, Pennywise.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Dezember 2019)

> Vielleicht macht das Schule und so etwas kommt in Zukunft öfter vor.



OMG. Dann werde ich es eben wie bei Computerspielen halten, und währen der ersten Wochen nicht mehr ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Dezember 2019)

Also das CGI soll im Film aber schon DEUTLICH besser als im Trailer sein, zumindest laut der Kritik von Fandom. Aber das war nicht mal einer ihrer Kritikpunkte ... der Film ist dann immer noch ein Totalschaden (laut ihnen).


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich biete den Univeral Pictures an - natürlich gegen ein fürstliches Gehalt - vor jeder Sitzung des Vorstands, in Verkleidung eines römischen Praeco (Ausrufer), laut "I told you so." (Ich habs euch gesagt.) auszurufen. 
Tatsächlich kann ich mich an kein Forum, Seite etc. erinnern, in der nicht das Aussehen der Menschenkatzen seid Erscheinen des ersten Trailers, verrissen worden wäre.


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> OMG. Dann werde ich es eben wie bei Computerspielen halten, und währen der ersten Wochen nicht mehr ins Kino gehen.



Ja, GotY an der Kinokasse.


----------



## Banana-GO (24. Dezember 2019)

Never go to Kino in release week.


----------



## Free23 (24. Dezember 2019)

Bad CGI is not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## TheSinner (26. Dezember 2019)

Demnächst auch in Ihrem Kino: Movies as a service. Wenn auch Sie das wirkliche, wahre Ende sehen wollen, kaufen Sie doch gleich den TruEnd-moviepass für alle Filme unseres Studios, einfach bequem per App für nur 4,95 €/Monat. Eher an Happy Ends interessiert? Kein Problem mit bPositive, nur 2,99 € pro Film.

Ich könnt ewig so weitermachen und bin übrigens käuflich :p


----------

